# High temperatures and fan speeds for Rtx 2060



## Amaregaz (May 29, 2019)

Hi guys I've just bought an refurbished Gigabyte RTX 2060 Windforce OC (dual fan) and the temperatures are quite high so is the fan speed.
Are those temperatures normal? I have it in a CoolerMaster H500P mesh case. 
I didn't had these high temperatures in the past with any gpu.
Is the cooler that bad? If yes, are there any replacements.
I payed only 167 pounds for the card so I won't mind paying something extra for a cooler, I just need to know if there are any options out there for mine.
Ty.


----------



## mstenholm (May 29, 2019)

Amaregaz said:


> Hi guys I've just bought an refurbished Gigabyte RTX 2060 Windforce OC (dual fan) and the temperatures are quite high so is the fan speed.
> Are those temperatures normal? I have it in a CoolerMaster H500P mesh case.
> I didn't had these high temperatures in the past with any gpu.
> Is the cooler that bad? If yes, are there any replacements.
> ...


We had that discussion already with another GB owner. Have a read HERE


----------



## ruff0r (May 29, 2019)

Amaregaz said:


> Hi guys I've just bought an refurbished Gigabyte RTX 2060 Windforce OC (dual fan) and the temperatures are quite high so is the fan speed.
> Are those temperatures normal? I have it in a CoolerMaster H500P mesh case.
> I didn't had these high temperatures in the past with any gpu.
> Is the cooler that bad? If yes, are there any replacements.
> ...


160Watt TPD with that small 2 heatpipe cooler...yeah fat chance its on its limit.
My recommadation Accelero Xtreme IV comes close to water cooling.





						Amazon.com: ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV High-End Graphics Card Cooler with Backside Cooler for Efficient RAM and VRM-Cooling DCACO-V800001-GBA01: Gateway
					

Buy ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV High-End Graphics Card Cooler with Backside Cooler for Efficient RAM and VRM-Cooling DCACO-V800001-GBA01: Graphics Card Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## mstenholm (May 29, 2019)

ruff0r said:


> 160Watt TPD with that small 2 heatpipe cooler...yeah fat chance its on its limit.
> My recommadation Accelero Xtreme IV comes close to water cooling.
> 
> 
> ...


I second that solution.


----------



## Amaregaz (May 29, 2019)

You guys are sure it's compatible with my Gpu, in the ad they don't mention the 2000 series


----------



## mstenholm (May 29, 2019)

Amaregaz said:


> You guys are sure it's compatible with my Gpu, in the ad they don't mention the 2000 series


Yes


----------



## TTU (May 29, 2019)

@Amaregaz
Normal temps for that heatsink.

I might be wrong but AFAIR the cooler on 2060 Windforce OC was different. If thats the case Gigabyte removed the old pictures on their site, maybe because they already updated the cooler design. Im pretty sure the pictures on their site suggested that the 2060 Windforce OC was the same board design as the current RTX 2060 OC (GV-N2060OC-6GD) and RTX 2060 OC 6GB (GV-N2060OC-6GD). AFAIR the cooler was the same as on the 2060 OC 6GB (GV-N2060OC-6GD). Two 6mm heatpipes are good enough for your 2060 which should have relatively high board power limit (200W), thats assuming the rest of the cooler is properly built. Yours its not because it has extruded aluminium heatsink which is not good enough at dissipating the heat. Such design would've been more than fine for GTX 1650 and maybe 1660/1660Ti. There maybe other flaws and questionable decision like cealing the end of the card, if It turns out I was right.

It looks like @mstenholm has the GV-N2060OC-6GD which also looks like to have an updated heatsink.   

My recommendation is to lower the TDP limit to 75-80% and see how the clocks are. That should significantly lowet the temps without sacrificing much clock speeds, if any. You can try changing the paste but I doubt that would lower the temps, unless Gigabyte used some really bad stuff. I dont think Gigabyte will replace the card because 83C is ''withing specs''.  Absolutely dont buy Accelero Xtreme VI, nor III. If its from Arctic's catalogue id be looking at the Mono Plus or maybe some old dead GPU with decent heatsink for ''transplantation''.



ruff0r said:


> 160Watt TPD with that small 2 heatpipe cooler...yeah fat chance its on its limit.
> My recommadation Accelero Xtreme IV comes close to water cooling.
> 
> 
> ...



No, thats ridiculous cooler for such card.


----------



## mstenholm (May 29, 2019)

TTU said:


> @Amaregaz
> 
> 
> It looks like @mstenholm has the GV-N2060OC-6GD which also looks like to have an updated heatsink.


MSI all 7 GPUs. 
Why not go for overkill? I would.


----------



## Amaregaz (May 29, 2019)

I'll go with the overkill solution, I just need to be sure it fits my card, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## mstenholm (May 29, 2019)

Amaregaz said:


> I'll go with the overkill solution, I just need to be sure it fits my card, but I don't know for sure.


Did you see the link I posted above? If you still doubt then contact them.
Overkill means the posiblity to keep the temperature below 50 degree C and a higher clock.


----------



## ruff0r (May 29, 2019)

Amaregaz said:


> I'll go with the overkill solution, I just need to be sure it fits my card, but I don't know for sure.


I checked the manufacture home page, this cooler comes in two pieces, THE MAIN cooler mounts directly to the GPU, only thing you need to worry about are the mounting holes which are comaptiable, the other thing is mounting the small heatsinks on your ram and VRM, WHICH IS EASY. IT WILL FIT.


----------



## Amaregaz (May 29, 2019)

Thanks guys, I'll order one today. The only thing that worries me is that I won't get those thermal pads in the right sport.


----------



## mstenholm (May 29, 2019)

Amaregaz said:


> Thanks guys, I'll order one today.


Please post a GPU-Z under similar conditions as the one you gave us already. I had one years ago, can't remember on which card, but I was pleased with performance and noise.


----------



## Amaregaz (May 29, 2019)

I will, cheers guys.


----------



## TTU (May 29, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> MSI all 7 GPUs.
> Why not go for overkill? I would.



Didnt quite understand what you've wanted to say.
If you are talking about the MSI cards. Well, MSI also have 2060's with really unoptimal coolers. Ventus XS and Ventus XS OC are the two. The non-XS Ventus is pretty solid.



Amaregaz said:


> I'll go with the overkill solution, I just need to be sure it fits my card, but I don't know for sure.



First of all clarify whats your gpu board and cooler design and in what workloads you get 81C ?  Is it the same board/cooler design as the 2060 6G OC ? If not, I really doubt the other design would keep the card at 81degrees, assuming reasonaby high RPM > 1500+.

Keep in mind the smaller PCB (that has the VRM on the left) has different hole spacing and even if that turns out not to be a problem, I still would not put a big and heavy cooler on such a short PCB.

Extreme IV doesnt make any sense for RTX2060. Ive red pretty bad stuff about the mounting and AFAIK you cant mount it without the backplate, which BTW is not the most effective. This cooler was popular during the 780/290 days, way back. It absolutely doesnt make sense for a modern card, maybe 2080Ti since those GDDR6 IC's can get hot, but only in case you really push the card and the backplaye actually works. On top o that it takes 4 PCI-E expansion slots. If you wanna go balls to the wall better buy the Extreme III, since you have the space. Its not gonna be a bad investment, especially if you upgrade to 2080, 1080Ti, 2080Ti later down the line. Its really meant for those cards.


----------



## mstenholm (May 29, 2019)

TTU said:


> Didnt quite understand what you've wanted to say.
> If you are talking about the MSI cards. Well, MSI also have 2060's with really unoptimal coolers. Ventus XS and Ventus XS OC are the two. The non-XS Ventus is pretty solid.


You wrote that I have a GB 2060. I just corrected you since you didn't bother to read my sys. spec.


----------



## TTU (May 29, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> You wrote that I have a GB 2060. I just corrected you since you didn't bother to read my sys. spec.


But I did bother to read your thread well before the creation of this took place, your Highness

Every AIB can have unoptimal and even inadequate card. In that case (If my memories were right) Gigabyte underastimated  the TDP, maybe because didnt have the information about what the card will be. Or maybe they were too full of themselves like Asus, since 80% of their 1660 and 1660Ti have totally inadequate coolers.


----------



## Amaregaz (May 29, 2019)

I think I'll go with extreme III as it takes less space


----------



## TTU (May 29, 2019)

Amaregaz said:


> I think I'll go with extreme III as it takes less space



Can you please share whats your GPU's heatsink and in what game/workload you get those temps ? Im just curious to know if the finned design is really that bad. I kinda doubt it, especially with 1900+ rpm fans.


----------



## ruff0r (May 29, 2019)

Amaregaz said:


> I think I'll go with extreme III as it takes less space


No you can not take the extrem III IT IS NOT COMPATIBLE WITH RTX CARDS. Well not out of the box, on the page it reads ""
# Upgrade kit is available for boards with 48x48mm and 51x51mm mounting hole. Please contact ARCTIC Customer Support.""


----------



## Amaregaz (May 29, 2019)

GIGABYTE RTX 2060 WindForce OC Specs
					

NVIDIA TU106, 1770 MHz, 1920 Cores, 120 TMUs, 48 ROPs, 6144 MB GDDR6, 1750 MHz, 192 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				



I was running Furmark.
Also do I need any sort of fan adaptors for those coolers?


----------



## ruff0r (May 29, 2019)

Amaregaz said:


> GIGABYTE RTX 2060 WindForce OC Specs
> 
> 
> NVIDIA TU106, 1770 MHz, 1920 Cores, 120 TMUs, 48 ROPs, 6144 MB GDDR6, 1750 MHz, 192 bit
> ...


Never use Furmark for testing, Furmark is literally A BURN IN test the worst out of the worst you will ever do to your card. Its unrealistic loading your gpu.
If you want a fair and really heavy test for your card use Heaven Benchmark


----------



## Amaregaz (May 29, 2019)

I ran furmark in the past on Gpus like 960 and 970 MSI gaming X, also I ran it on a gtx 1060 Windforce 2x that reached 72C and about 66% fan speed. I think the cooler on mine is quite similar with the one on the 1060

The Xtreme IV is a no go for me, because it has that huge backplate/heatsink and it will mess with my CPU cooler

There aren't any solutions on the market besides Arctic?


----------



## TTU (May 29, 2019)

ruff0r said:


> No you can not take the extrem III IT IS NOT COMPATIBLE WITH RTX CARDS. Well not out of the box, on the page it reads ""
> # Upgrade kit is available for boards with 48x48mm and 51x51mm mounting hole. Please contact ARCTIC Customer Support.""


It also says ''The compatability list is based on AMD and Nvidia's reference board layout only''. His PCB is not the reference 2060/2070 one, but on the renderings on Gigabyte's site is kinda hard to see if the card has the necessary holes. The bigger models based on the RTX 2080 PCB should have them, but with his card that might not be the case.



Amaregaz said:


> GIGABYTE RTX 2060 WindForce OC Specs
> 
> 
> NVIDIA TU106, 1770 MHz, 1920 Cores, 120 TMUs, 48 ROPs, 6144 MB GDDR6, 1750 MHz, 192 bit
> ...



Well that explains it. I would not change the stock cooler, will just tweak the TDP limit and maybe change the paste since you are comfortable disassembling the cooler. That will inrease the clock speeds. If you are after a maximum clock speeds (below 60C) and better acoustics then the purchase will be justified, but I think you can achieve that with something smaller, but then the price might be higher acoustic levels (that doesnt mean uncomfortable levels).
I was looking if your card is sealed off like the ones with shorter PCB , but its not, or at least not to the same extent. If your card was out of warranty you might want to cut the blocking part. Thats a bit exaggerated but it might help.

On Arctic's site says ''If your RTX board does not have a 4-pin fan header, you can contact  ARCTIC Customer Support for a 14-pin adapter cable''. Yours should have a 4-pin header since it has a passive mode.

Also watch out for the VRM temps since your card probably has 4+1, or 4+2 phase VRM.


----------



## Amaregaz (May 29, 2019)

I just ran Unigine2, 2 times in a row, I've changed the thermal paste with something from thermal grizzly and the old paste was applied properly and I get the same temps so the cooler is garbage.
I do want a better cooler, this one is loud as fuck, it's better of on a 1050 ti or 1060.
So is the Arctic xtreme III gonna work or there isn't any cooler out there?


----------



## Chomiq (May 29, 2019)

Watercool it with an AiO or buy a 2070 waterblock on Ali that suppose to fit on a 2060.








						93.0US $ |Barrow full cover GPU Water Block for NVIDIA GPU RTX2070 Aurora MotherBoard SYNC AURA BS NVG2070 PA|Fans & Cooling|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				



Someone with experience in watercooling will give you the cost of the rest of the stuff you'd need for such setup.


----------



## Amaregaz (May 29, 2019)

I'm not into water cooling, too much fuss.


----------



## Amaregaz (May 30, 2019)

Hi guys an update after I've mounted the Xtreme III.
I didn't mounted properly, I left the thermal pads on and didn't add the heatsinks from Arctic and also I've left a ton of thermal paste on the die. Also I only managed to screw 3 out of 4 screws on the back of the card. But it's better overall. I might take to an IT shop to get it properly mounted as I am concerned that those thermal pads don't make any contact with the heatsink and might overheat the Vram and the rest of the stuff.
These are the temperatures after an half an hour with Prime 95 Small and Furmark.
The thing is now the CPU cooler which used to stay around 900Rpm in this test now goes to 1400Rpm, in does seem that the gpu is dumping a lot of heat in the case


----------



## mstenholm (May 31, 2019)

Amaregaz said:


> Hi guys an update after I've mounted the Xtreme III.
> I didn't mounted properly, I left the thermal pads on and didn't add the heatsinks from Arctic and also I've left a ton of thermal paste on the die. Also I only managed to screw 3 out of 4 screws on the back of the card. But it's better overall. I might take to an IT shop to get it properly mounted as I am concerned that those thermal pads don't make any contact with the heatsink and might overheat the Vram and the rest of the stuff.
> These are the temperatures after an half an hour with Prime 95 Small and Furmark.
> The thing is now the CPU cooler which used to stay around 900Rpm in this test now goes to 1400Rpm, in does seem that the gpu is dumping a lot of heat in the case


Congratulation with your new and improved GPU cooler solution. Plus 75 MHz, minus 22 degree C, same power, less rpm. You should have less noise as well.
The graphics card is not dumping more heat into the case.
You are right that somebody should make sure that the VRM are RAM chips are fitted with the heat sinks. 
I can't explain the higher rpm on the CPU but it is not because of more heat being dumped in your case from the GPU.


----------



## londiste (May 31, 2019)

When running Prime95 as well as Furmark, CPU dumps a lot of extra heat in the case. Depending on games and other things you tried, Furmark puts out more heat as well. The comparison gives a good baseline though - about 25% slower fan speeds in addition to 75Mhz and -22C. Due to GPU Boost behaviour, that -22C is responsible for almost all of the 75MHz.


----------



## mstenholm (May 31, 2019)

londiste said:


> When running Prime95 as well as Furmark, CPU dumps a lot of extra heat in the case. Depending on games and other things you tried, Furmark puts out more heat as well. The comparison gives a good baseline though - about 25% slower fan speeds in addition to 75Mhz and -22C. Due to GPU Boost behaviour, that -22C is responsible for almost all of the 75MHz.


I assumed that the extra rpm on the CPU was under similar conditions. The two GPU-Z screen dumps are both under similar conditions. Correct me @Amaregaz if I'm wrong.
Did you alter the fan curves in BIOS (CPU) / Afterburner (GPU)?

Edit: One reason for higher over-all temperature in the case (higher CPU fan rpm) could be that the original GB cooling was pushing more air backwards out of the mesh. I noticed that my MSIs in a test bench does have a nice warm air flow there.


----------



## Amaregaz (May 31, 2019)

Those temperatures were obtained under the same testing conditions, Furmark+Prime95, I haven't changed any Fan curve on the Gpu or Cpu.
I was thinking the same thing mstenholm, the fact that the gpu is dumping air everywhere inside the case since the new cooler is not as sealed as the old one and I don't have the backplate anymore.
The only place it makes proper contact is with the die. It still bugs me as the old Gpu clearly was hotter but it didn't dumped so much hot air inside the case.
Also another thing is that when I start the test the clock is 2050Mhz, shouldn't it stay that way? I mean at 60C there's a lot of headroom, is this because of the bios of the card or the VRM and Vram are reaching temperatures that are too high? Too bad it doesn't have sensors on those things.


----------



## mstenholm (May 31, 2019)

Amaregaz said:


> Those temperatures were obtained under the same testing conditions, Furmark+Prime95, I haven't changed any Fan curve on the Gpu or Cpu.
> I was thinking the same thing mstenholm, the fact that the gpu is dumping air everywhere inside the case since the new cooler is not as sealed as the old one and I don't have the backplate anymore.
> The only place it makes proper contact is with the die. It still bugs me as the old Gpu clearly was hotter but it didn't dumped so much hot air inside the case.
> Also another thing is that when I start the test the clock is 2050Mhz, shouldn't it stay that way? I mean at 60C there's a lot of headroom, is this because of the bios of the card or the VRM and Vram are reaching temperatures that are too high? Too bad it doesn't have sensors on those things.


In order to stay at 2050 MHz you need to stay below 45 C if that is your starting point, I assume it is. For every 10 degree C my GPU changes one step (15 MHz). I think that goes for all of this generation Nvidia GPUs.

I think that you need to upgrade your case airflow if your hobby is to run Furmark+Prime95. 

I know that people say that you should make sure to maintain a positive air pressure (more air in then out) to avoid dust finding its way in via all the leaks in a case but in my opinion it hard to avoid dust unless you seal the case and have filters in front of the intake fans (yes I know there is a filter in you case). You case have the possibility to host three 140 mm fan in the top. I would install one 1000/1200 rpm to begin with. Either that or find some 1000 rpm 200 mm fans to replace the front. This is a more expensive solution.


----------



## Amaregaz (May 31, 2019)

Installing fans on top is not an option for this case as that plastic shroud on top blocks any air for the fans to take or exhaust, so it's useless.


----------



## mstenholm (May 31, 2019)

Amaregaz said:


> Installing fans on top is not an option for this case as that plastic shroud on top blocks any air for the fans to take or exhaust, so it's useless.


OK, you have the case in hand, I just looked at the spec - Mastercase H500P


----------



## Amaregaz (May 31, 2019)

The fact that they sealed the top is not a bad thing, if the top had a mesh like the front, the air that is pushed by the front fans would escape through the top instead of going straight towards the Cpu and Gpu

I'll give you another update as soon as I get that cooler properly mounted with the heatsinks on the memories, vrm and the rest of it.


----------



## mstenholm (May 31, 2019)

OK then there is the front fans or the rear. I would go for one of Noctua industrial fans .


----------



## Amaregaz (May 31, 2019)

I just checked the Bios settings, my fan profile was set to default for some weird reason. I've changed the fans to go for 60% (all of the case fans including Cpu) when Cpu reaches 70C, after half an hour of Prime95(max heat test)+Furmark it reached 70C with 800Rpm and Gpu 60C (1400RPM).
The default fan curve for the case fans and cpu was way to aggressive, 30% case fans on Idle and when the Cpu reached 60C they went up to 75%.


----------



## mstenholm (May 31, 2019)

Amaregaz said:


> I just checked the Bios settings, my fan profile was set to default for some weird reason. I've changed the fans to go for 60% (all of the case fans including Cpu) when Cpu reaches 70C, after half an hour of Prime95(max heat test)+Furmark it reached 70C with 800Rpm and Gpu 60C (1400RPM).
> The default fan curve for the case fans and cpu was way to aggressive, 30% case fans on Idle and when the Cpu reached 60C they went up to 75%.


So you have plenty of rpms left in the tank, good.

If you are happy then please give your GPU a rest and stop running Furmark.


----------



## Amaregaz (May 31, 2019)

I'm just testing Furmark+Prime to see the worst case scenario, I'm not doing this on a daily basis, usually when I buy a new card or change the cooler of the Cpu, I run this test.


----------



## R00kie (May 31, 2019)

Amaregaz said:


> Those temperatures were obtained under the same testing conditions, Furmark+Prime95, I haven't changed any Fan curve on the Gpu or Cpu.
> I was thinking the same thing mstenholm, the fact that the gpu is dumping air everywhere inside the case since the new cooler is not as sealed as the old one and I don't have the backplate anymore.
> The only place it makes proper contact is with the die. It still bugs me as the old Gpu clearly was hotter but it didn't dumped so much hot air inside the case.
> Also another thing is that when I start the test the clock is 2050Mhz, shouldn't it stay that way? I mean at 60C there's a lot of headroom, is this because of the bios of the card or the VRM and Vram are reaching temperatures that are too high? Too bad it doesn't have sensors on those things.


those thermal pads are just dangling there, did you not get any small heatsinks with that cooler?


----------



## Assimilator (May 31, 2019)

I hope you are ready for a bent graphics card, with that amount of weight hanging off it.


----------



## John Naylor (May 31, 2019)

Given you solved ya problem ... will leave some notes for "next time"

1.  Before spending money, the best thing to do is take off your side panel and get a reasonably powerful desk fan and blow it inside ... if you temps drop to < 82, your case cooling is an issue.

2.  If you don't have the following, your case cooling is the likely issue:

a)  (1) 140mm fan for each 75 - 100 watts of componentry
b)  (1) 120mm fan for each 50 - 75 watts for componentry
c)  1.3 to 1.5 times as many intake fans as exhaust fans

I often see instances where an excess of exhaust fans sucks all the hot air from the PSU and GPU right back into the case.

3.  While I would not use Furmark for stability testing, it well served it's purpose for determining suitability testing.  On recommendation from nVidia themselves, we use it to test every custom desktop and laptop build.  Whether it is realistic is not the point, the value is in it's consistency.     When you run it at speeds out of the box, it will give you a basis of comparision otherwise unavailable to do that consistence.   It can also be done quickly as the curve levels out fast.  Running variable loadings diminishes data reliability.   Will you ever see these temps again at stock speeds when gaming.   Very unlikey as gaming loads are highly variable.... .  tho you will see them when you OC the card.  You will also see them running certain programs.

4.  Take a gander at the test results here on TPU which provide loads on info .... before ya buy.    While I will also check other sites (Guru3D for one which provides their OC settings giving you a nice place to start). I figure if they are not submitting  ac ard for review, they don't have much to crow about ... or there's something they's rather keep quiet.  On the results ....

a)  For me, the think I focus most on is OC performance.  With regard to the previous posts regarding "Why MSI". it must be said that MSI has shoined more than the others with TPU testing in recent years.  Among the cards tested, the MSI entry finished 1st on OCd fps for the 2080 Ti, 2080 and 2nd for the 2070.

b)  Temperature wise, more isn't necessarily better.  There's no real advantage at 66C as opposed to 76C, expecially if getting there comes from ramping up fan speeds and noise.  lets look for example at the 2070 ... Zotac to the fps crown at 145.4 fps OCd to MSIs 144.5, nit a big win but it's a win.   But to get it.... the Zotac noise levels are 28 @ idle and 36 under load w/ OC; the MSO is 0 @ idle and 30 under load + OC .... for a differenc eoif 28C at idle 6 at OC, I like the MSI even tho MSIs temp @ OC is 70 to Zotac's 69.


----------



## LaggyAU (Dec 9, 2019)

Amaregaz said:


> Hi guys an update after I've mounted the Xtreme III.
> I didn't mounted properly, I left the thermal pads on and didn't add the heatsinks from Arctic and also I've left a ton of thermal paste on the die. Also I only managed to screw 3 out of 4 screws on the back of the card. But it's better overall. I might take to an IT shop to get it properly mounted as I am concerned that those thermal pads don't make any contact with the heatsink and might overheat the Vram and the rest of the stuff.
> These are the temperatures after an half an hour with Prime 95 Small and Furmark.
> The thing is now the CPU cooler which used to stay around 900Rpm in this test now goes to 1400Rpm, in does seem that the gpu is dumping a lot of heat in the case


Sorry for replying on an old post but for a while I've been trying to find an alternate way to cool my gigabyte rtx 2060 oc, same as yours and found this post. I was hoping to find out exactly how you were able to attach the arctic accelero iii, very interested in lowering temps and noise as the current temps and high and loud fans. Any help or point in the right direction would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 9, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Congratulation with your new and improved GPU cooler solution. Plus 75 MHz, minus 22 degree C, same power, less rpm. You should have less noise as well.
> The graphics card is not dumping more heat into the case.
> You are right that somebody should make sure that the VRM are RAM chips are fitted with the heat sinks.
> I can't explain the higher rpm on the CPU but it is not because of more heat being dumped in your case from the GPU.



The card is no longer temp throttling and will definitely boost under its maximum voltage now, whereas it didn't before, so it _will _put more heat in the case.

In addition, there is probably a somewhat higher load on the CPU since there is more GPU OC.

All things considered, @Amaregaz you might want to look at your case airflow. Get any obstructions and junk out of the way (cabling etc) and maybe tweak the case fan RPMs a bit. There is a chance you have heat built up inside the case now. The Accelero is also a larger cooler that may obstruct airflow a bit more and pushes more GPU heat upward.

You can use your CPU cooler's RPM values to test this. If it goes down from 1400 when you reach temp equilibrium in the case, you've improved things.



John Naylor said:


> a)  regarding "Why MSI".



Oh yes. Consistent quality, and no 'duds' like this Gigabyte POS, but also consistently decent binning in their product stack. A Gaming X will for example always be a good bin. I've never had a weak clocker from MSI, yet. Fan quality is also good, no weird idle fan issues reported, the cooler is extremely well balanced out wrt silence vs performance, there's just nothing to complain about really.



LaggyAU said:


> Sorry for replying on an old post but for a while I've been trying to find an alternate way to cool my gigabyte rtx 2060 oc, same as yours and found this post. I was hoping to find out exactly how you were able to attach the arctic accelero iii, very interested in lowering temps and noise as the current temps and high and loud fans. Any help or point in the right direction would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.



You buy it, you remove the old cooler carefully, clean up the die and old pads, and apply the new one.

Its not that scary, and Youtube probably is full of guides too. Application of thermal paste is usually the harder part, because GPU paste tends to work a bit differently, its not easily 'too much' like it can be on a CPU.

EDIT: just noticed this is a lil necro. Oh well


----------



## LaggyAU (Dec 9, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> The card is no longer temp throttling and will definitely boost under its maximum voltage now, whereas it didn't before, so it _will _put more heat in the case.
> 
> In addition, there is probably a somewhat higher load on the CPU since there is more GPU OC.
> 
> ...


Just that apparently it didn't fit, and he said so himself and that he got professional help after not being able to do it himself. Want to be 100% sure it will work and that I'll be fine doing it myself, having never taken apart a graphic card.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Dec 9, 2019)

I have RTX 2060 Gigabyte OC and i had reached 85C. Then, i undervolt GPU (937MV/+130MHZ) and change fan speed (when it reaches 70C, it achives %95 fan speed). Now, it is not passing 75C.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 9, 2019)

LaggyAU said:


> Just that apparently it didn't fit, and he said so himself and that he got professional help after not being able to do it himself. Want to be 100% sure it will work and that I'll be fine doing it myself, having never taken apart a graphic card.



Yeah I read the missing bits now, didn't catch that except for the 3 screws fitted and pads missing + Might take to IT shop. Not sure that ever happened? Either way it shows that even if you ghetto rig this cooler to a die it'll do fine 

Personally I'd refrain from such solutions because
A. warranty = void
B. card is not top end, cooling solution isn't free, the net cost might have been spent better on a faster/better card.
C. the gain is mediocre or small in practice, because Nvidia's boost is pretty decent at maxing perf.

Much better off just selling the card off and get a properly cooled one with warranty intact. Also for resale. Ghetto modded cards don't sell very well unless its a tip top mod. But if you're yearning for adventure, its a nice little project 

100% certainty is never there when you start modding hardware, user error can never be accounted for. So if you're scared, don't.


----------



## LaggyAU (Dec 10, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> I have RTX 2060 Gigabyte OC and i had reached 85C. Then, i undervolt GPU (937MV/+130MHZ) and change fan speed (when it reaches 70C, it achives %95 fan speed). Now, it is not passing 75C.


Could you send me an image of your msi afterburner voltage chart? Im interested to try it out for myself with the same undervolt.



Vayra86 said:


> Yeah I read the missing bits now, didn't catch that except for the 3 screws fitted and pads missing + Might take to IT shop. Not sure that ever happened? Either way it shows that even if you ghetto rig this cooler to a die it'll do fine
> 
> Personally I'd refrain from such solutions because
> A. warranty = void
> ...


Cant/ dont want to sell and get another, voiding the warranty does suck, but could be worth much better temps imo. Also the gain is typically quite large, much lower temps, better overclocking or even just making the card last longer/peace of mind with temps.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 10, 2019)

One review for the accelero 3 says it cracked their gpu die in half...

I put an accelero 2 on a gtx 760 and it is a great cooler but not easy to install at all, you're best off getting a professional to do it. Also it's big and sits high on some gpu's, make sure your case has lots of room.


----------



## Ibotibo01 (Dec 10, 2019)

LaggyAU said:


> Could you send me an image of your msi afterburner voltage chart? Im interested to try it out for myself with the same undervolt.
> 
> 
> Cant/ dont want to sell and get another, voiding the warranty does suck, but could be worth much better temps imo. Also the gain is typically quite large, much lower temps, better overclocking or even just making the card last longer/peace of mind with temps.


----------



## LaggyAU (Dec 11, 2019)

Ibotibo01 said:


> View attachment 138998
> View attachment 138999


I'll do some temp comparisons with that setup, but holy that's an aggressive fan profile. Also if you want to lower temps mess around with the Power limit, it helps a fair bit in a couple ways. Thanks for the images!


----------



## AsRock (Dec 11, 2019)

82c with furmark and prime running = a none issue in the first place ?, Erm maybe a missed some thing.


----------



## LaggyAU (Dec 11, 2019)

ruff0r said:


> I checked the manufacture home page, this cooler comes in two pieces, THE MAIN cooler mounts directly to the GPU, only thing you need to worry about are the mounting holes which are comaptiable, the other thing is mounting the small heatsinks on your ram and VRM, WHICH IS EASY. IT WILL FIT.
> View attachment 123975


It does not list the 2060 despite what your screenshot says :


And then this chaos :


----------



## Deamonesc (Feb 13, 2020)

I found this thread as i also have the wondefully awful 2060 windforce oc rev 1.0 , i have been pulling my hair out over it and have now performed an undervolt .
i knew my card boosted to 2150 mhz ish when first run and cold so i went for 2000mhz at 975mv and now im getting a solid 1950mhz boost im under 69c and holding 130fps in pub G.
this is quite frankly incredible.

also running heaven with this gave a solid 2115mhz as the benchmark ran on ultra


----------



## Amaregaz (Feb 13, 2020)

The Windforce Version of 2060 looks like it's running on the Gtx 1060's cooler.
Whoever thought of this is a fucking idiot
Anyway I have a Gtx 1080 ti Strix, happy with it, runs cool and quiet


----------



## Deamonesc (Feb 14, 2020)

yeah


Amaregaz said:


> The Windforce Version of 2060 looks like it's running on the Gtx 1060's cooler.
> Whoever thought of this is a fucking idiot
> Anyway I have a Gtx 1080 ti Strix, happy with it, runs cool and quiet



Yeah its never been great ive managed to keep it under 76C with good airflow and fan curve but was considering all the options like yourself.
but following all the links and running the undervolt was what finally fixed it for me , i am going to tweak it now ive found a sweet spot so im going to take it up to 2100mhz as i know it can achieve this and see how i go then try reducing the voltage from there 25mv at a time to see how much heat i can reduce.

Ok so update this morning i tried 2100mhz @ 975mv instant crash so now im going to sta at 2000mhz and lower the voltage so hopefuly less heat will give more boost.


----------

